# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  A relacao entre Calcio e Alkalinidade

## Roberto Pacheco

Understanding Calcium and Alkalinity 

Cálcio compreensivo e alkalinity

Um sumário do nenhum-absurdo para aquarists


por Anthony Calfo



Um dos aspectos frustradores do recife manter-se para aquaristas é indubitàvelmente a quimica da água. Aquaristas sem a a instrução formal nas ciências pode encontrar o desafio para compreender relacionamento entre o cálcio e o alkalinidade em uns aquários do recife formidavel. Níveis adequados e consistentes do cálcio e do alkalinidade não somente para segurar o crescimento continuado dos invertebrados, mas é requerido também para o seu muito sobrevivência e sustenção na sombra da estabilidade do sistema em grande. A quimica da água salgada é certamente uma matéria complexa e há uns fatores admitidos numerosos isso pode influenciar a maré e a volta de várias equações no contra peso. Não obstante, nenhuns são assim significativos ou challenging isso husbandry fundamental bom com a água parcial regular muda e o suplemento básico não permitirá que você funcione um aquário simples e bem sucedido sem recorrer para subir rapidamente a ciência, um ábaco e uma esfera de cristal! Se você indulge algumas generalizações sobre a dinâmica do crescimento invertebrate (calcificação e skeletogenesis),eu posso proferir muito explanação simples da aplicação do cálcio e do alkalinidade que poupará você a necessidade ganhar apenas um chemistry do grau para manter um aquário saudável do recife. 

A primeira coisa que nós necessitamos reconhecer é esse os animais calcareous necessitam fontes adequadas dos ambos cálcio e alkalinidade a crescer. Os corais, as algas coralline, e os animais descascados são igualmente compreendido mais do que apenas do cálcio... são feitos do carbonato de cálcio. É possível dar forma também aos esqueletos com componentes do strontium e do silicone, mas mais os aquaristas necessitam somente o foco no fato que os keletogenesis (crescimento esqueletal) é fundado essencialmente na composição de elementos do cálcio e do carbonato do ambiente (água e/ou alimento) pelo processo nós chamamos a calcificação. 

O cálcio fàcilmente é aprendido e aplicado perto mais os aquaristas (jogos simples doses e de testes), mas a alkalinidade estão niveis mais menos desobstruídos. Alguns povos confundem o "alkalinidade como uma medida da abilidade do buffering da agua salgada "(expressado nos graus de dureza) com" alkalinidade como uma expressão da escala do pH "(no contraste ao acidity). O alkalinity e o pH, entretanto, são distintamente diferente de se, embora suas definições e funções pode fàcilmente ser confundido. 

Para aqueles menos informados sobre a água ou quimica como eu era quando eu incorporei primeiramente o passa tempo, sabe que o alkalinidade é a medida da disponibilidade da água de neutralizar ácidos e resistira mudança com uma reserva dos minerais "duros" (pool de amortecedores dissolvidos). No contrário, o pH é a medida da concentração de íons de hidrogênio na água nos termos do acidez ou alkalinidade. Assim, a alkalinidade da água nos termos do pH consulta meramente ao extremidade básica de uma escala do pH (alcalina) no contraste à extremidade acida da escala. É uma matéria separada, entretanto, a alkalinidade é como uma medida da água dureza. 

Há diversos minerais que geralmente contribua à dureza total da água, mas o cálcio e o magnésio são elementos preliminares. Uma medida mais elevada da dureza da água (alkalinity) traduz a uma abilidade mais elevada do buffering, e subseqüentemente uma possibilidade mais baixa de uma mudança de pH dentro o sistema. A alkalinidade pode ser medido como GH (dureza total ou geral) ou KH (dureza do carbonato). Eu recomendaria um jogo do teste da dureza do carbonato como sua medida preliminar da alkalinidade. 

É fácil acreditar essa água com "o pH alcalino" ou básico é provável ser elevado dentro alkalinity (buffering capacidade). Entretanto, isto não é sempre verdadeiro. Molhe com um pH elevado mas um ponto baixo o alkalinity, albeit uncommon, é possível e considerado como instável. Ro Ventilado água (purified pela osmose reversa) ou DI água (demineralized perto o de-ionization) está geralmente nesta categoria. Tal água unbuffered rapidamente decline no pH com a acumulação natural de ácidos orgânicos no aquário. Aquarists do recife que são surpreendidos ver uma queda ou um pH comprimido no seu os sistemas apesar dos níveis elevados do cálcio podem ter negligenciado medir e manter alkalinity. 

Os Guidelines 

Para a maioria de aquários marinhos, o cálcio é recomendado dentro de uma escala de 350-450ppm. O alkalinity é recomendado com a escala do dKH 8 a 12. Aquarists do recife com populações muito grandes de stony os corais ou com crescimento rápido como uma prioridade,entretanto, podem entertain níveis um tanto mais altamente. Estas são as circunstâncias especiais que têm certamente benefícios, as limitações e os perigos inerentes e requerem o endereço específico além do espaço deste artigo como um primer. Os aquarists ocasionais preferivelmente podem descansar confortavelmente dentro das escalas esboçadas e aprecíe corais saudáveis e o crescimento bom de organismos calcifying na exposição. 

Ironically, dentro do recomendado escalas de 350 e 450 ppm CA (cálcio) e 8-12 o dKH Alk(alkalinity) não é necessário manter simultaneamente ambos os parâmetros naextremidade mais elevada. No fato, não é prático ou alcançado fàcilmente em a maioria desistemas. Nos termos brutos, elevados o cálcio e o alkalinity elevado são mutuamente exclusive. Alas, demasiado muitos aquarists comece travado acima na aplicação do coaster do rolo de quantidades excessivas de os suplementos (aplicados aleatòria ou não) e enviesam o contrapeso do CA e do Alk no sistema. Manter níveis estáveis e consistentes não deve ser difícil em tudo. Para iluminar este paradoxo eu ofereço-lhe uma analogia simples com mármores. 

A Analogia D0 mármore 

Fato: é somente possível dissolver assim muitos sólidos em um volume dado da água (cálcio, carbonatos, etudo mais). No risco de simplificar o dinâmico, imagine uma bacia que prenda um cem mármores que representam os sólidos dissolvidos totais noseawater no dado sistema. Se os mármores vermelhos representarem o cálcio, e os mármores azuis representaram os carbonatos (alkalinity), a bacia podem ainda assim somenteprender cem No. dos mármores matéria que mistura da cor são. Agora, se setenta mármores forem o equivalente do cálcio 400-400-ppm e dos mármores restantes era azul, a única maneira a o cálcio do aumento deveria deslocar o alkalinity (pararemover os mármores azuis). Em sistemas incomodados, a má aplicação dos suplementos ao cálcio (que dosing de repente ou ao excesso) é sabido para causar uma precipitação repentinados carbonatos ( alkalinity falls/crashes) que é consultado geralmente como aum "snowstorm". É instigated pelo influx de uma quantidade grande ou rápida de cálcio que entra sistema que spikes as moléculas imediatamente circunvizinhas do carbonato do pH e causa uma precipitação cristalina (fallout). De acordo com nossa analogia, a o "snowstorm" seria como fazer exame de uma outra bacia de cem mármores vermelhos (cálcio) e tentando derramá-lo na bacia original de misturado, colorida mármores (cálcio equilibrado e alkalinity). O resultado é o deslocamento de todos os mármores azuis (carbonates/alkalinity) e o excesso de mármores vermelhos adicionais além dos cem limites do mármore. Os ramifications disto em um aquário é um ruído elétrico no chemistry da água e na qualidade de água que não puderem ser corrigidos quando a reação química ocorre. Dosing mais suplementos para tentar corrigir o desequilíbrio (ou nivele fazer uma mudança simultânea daágua com esperanças da diluição) sirva somente alimentar a reação chain. Tràgica, o "snowstorm" deve ser reservado para terminar e um sistema do aquário traumatized no processo. 

Para evitar com segurança desequilíbrios perigosos no CA-Alk dinâmico, aquarists necessita simplesmente evitar de empurrar um ou outro componente para um extremo extremidade ou ambos os simultaneamente elevados. Instead, pense do relacionamento como um Hi-Baixo situação dentro das escalas seguras. Dentro das escalas aceitadas (350-450 ppm CA e 8-12 o dKH Alk), um parâmetro pode ser empurrado para uma extremidade elevada quando o outro for reservado para vaguear para a extremidade média ou mais baixa. razoavelmente mistura dos dois imóvel fornecerá mais do que bastantes de ambos os elementos para bem sucedido calcification. Mais importante, os níveis consistentes de ambos são distantes mais de suporte do crescimento em organismos calcareous do que inconsistent mas elevados média de um ou outro componente de outra maneira. Muitos aquarists aprecíam o crescimento phenomenal em suas criaturas do recife com níveis rather modestos do CA edo Alk. Certamente, a consistência com todos os aspectos do husbandry aquático émais conducive ao sucesso do que pontos elevados aleatórios. 

Opções para o cálcio mantendo e o alkalinity 

Meu conselho final para os aquarists a respeito de o suplemento aqui deve usar o kalkwasser (hydroxide de cálcio)na combinação com uma cama profunda da areia (aragonite fino) e/ou um reatordo cálcio. Estes as combinações tempo-são testadas (20 anos) e de confiançacom a maioria de benefícios e menos problema quando aplicado corretamente. 

Há muito cálcio e impulsionar do alkalinity os produtos no mercado mas em a maioria são abusados fàcilmente com pouca explanação ou sustentação de etiquetar, da instrução ou mesmo daliteratura popular no passa tempo. O seguinte é um sumário breve dos méritos e dos de méritos de cadaum categorically: 

Cálcio Seco (Cálcio hydroxide: AKA "Kalkwasser"): Na soma, um dos mais melhores suplementos absolutos para dose o cálcio em uns aquários com uma lista longa dos benefícios e das poucas desvantagens. Fácil de usar-se, mas fácil de abusar. Siga dosing o protocolo estritamente. 

Vantagem:A método potent e direto de fornecer o cálcio 

Natureza cáustica os aumentos pH e suportam indiretamente o alkalinity moderandoos ácidos que se não burden o pool de amortecedor 

Self-self-purifying perto virtue de sua natureza altamente cáustica. A maioria de impurezas encontradas geralmente no cru precipitate do reagent para fora. Ajuda à precipitação neutralizando do incômodo phosphate em uns aquários. Este é um excesso tremendo da vantagem todos métodos restantes de dosing. 

Melhora o skimmer desempenho (saponification). 

Dosing em têmperas da noite o pH balança da gota inevitável da respiração pela dinâmica photosynthetic. 

Nenhum negativo, by-product residual de seu uso (como acumular íons do cloretocom "líquido produtos do cálcio") 

Um cálcio a longo prazo suplemento 

Desvantagem: O pH elevado limita o suplemento a dosing na noite ou nos incrementos

isso não levantará o pH de repente por mais do que.2 

Dosing pelo as soluções supersaturated geralmente recomendadas são tedious e messy (preferivelmente, veja da "o método pasta" no livro da propagação coral,volume 1 para um arrumado e método dosing succinct). 

Pode ser perigoso ou stressful ao sistema se aplicado mal. 

Cálcio Líquido (Cálcio Cloreto): Os métodos talvez o mais geralmente usados e abusados para dosing cálcio. Não recomendado para o uso a longo prazo. 

Vantagem: Um método potent e rápido para dosing o cálcio sem algum impacto nopH. 

Limpe, aplicação fácil e breve. 

Muito seguro e overdosed não fàcilmente no a curto prazo. 

Desvantagem: A acumulação potencial perigosa de íons do cloreto do by-product pode o chemistry da água e o praga enviesados Ca/Alk balançam comuso a longo prazo (1-2 anos). 

Requer o aquarist conduzir sobre umas mudanças mais freqüentes e maiores da água o sistema a diluir-se e atrasa a acumulação do íon do cloreto. 

Nenhuns benefícios do subordinado como o hydroxide de cálcio(sustentação de pH, Alk, skimmer, etc..) 

Um cálcio provisório suplemente para ser usado somente para "reparos rápidos" do CA vagueado. 

Cama Profunda Da Areia (Aragonite areia): Seja certo comprar os meios compreendidos do material (oolitic) do aragonite e não calcite. a calcite e o aragonite são formulários do carbonato de cálcio,mas somente o aragonite dissolver-se-á fàcilmente no pH necessariamente elevado de um saudável sistema marinho. O tamanho de grão deve ser multa do açúcar em 10 cm ou em . Courser as grões requerem mesmo uma profundidade mais grande da camada areia e um fluxo mais forte da água suceder. 

Vantagem:A maneira muito natural, significativa e passiva de suportar o cálcio e Alkalinity com a dissolução do aragonite em quantidade equilibrada. 

Longo lista dos benefícios naturais e orgânicos a elaborar para o espaço deste sumário. Distinguido pela redução natural do nitrate com meios profundos bastante (sobre 10cm), o plankton natural incentivado e cultivado nositu, reflete a luz back-up aos corais e às plantas desse modo que reduzem ou que impedem descorar-se lados de baixo no captiveiro, etc.. 

Muito cofre e corrupted não fàcilmente sem negligence bruto ou má aplicação de husbandry aquático padrão. 

Em alguns sistemas pode única suportar o CA e o Alk sem qualquer outro suplementos. 

Desvantagem:Um tanto uncontrolled/unpredictable. Requer a monitoração e o suplemento. 

Quedas rapina fàcilmente à má aplicação por aquarists ill-advise dou informados erroneamente. Falta de fluxo adequado da água na exposição ou na instalação emuma profundidade imprópria (menos do que 7 cm) podem contribuir à acumulação nutriente (AKA: "dissipador nutriente") e algas. 

Reator Do Cálcio:Após a o tempo longo, rectors do cálcio está ganhando finalmente o recognition devido para seu grande worth e validez como um componente pivotal em um sistema marinho optimal do aquário. 

Vantagem:A método muito potent para dosing e manter o cálcio e o alkalinity com consistência e confiabilidade superb. A estratégia "final" para muitos aquarists. 

Baixo-manutenção no serviço, custo operando-se barato, ideal ajustado uma vez corretamente. 

Em alguns sistemas pode única suportar o CA e o Alk sem qualquer outro suplementos. 

Desvantagem:Caro e ferragem inicialmente complicada a instalar e ajustar. 

Desempenho é influenciado pela qualidade e pela dissolução de meios do reator. 

Os meios impure são self-não self-purifying (como o hydroxide de cálcio) pelo process/application e pela lata dê contaminadores no sistema. 

A má aplicação bruta pode seja perigoso ou stressful ao sistema. 

Suplementos Two-Part Ao Líquido: um acordo popular para os aquarists que encontram o hydroxide decálcio ("kalkwasser") demasiado tedious, mas não pode ter recursos para um reator do cálcio. A razoavelmente suplemento bom com mudanças da água e qualidade de água regulares. 

Vantagem: Muito limpo, fácil e de confiança para dose se a aplicação for seguida estritamente. Fornece elementos do cálcio e do alkalinity no contrapeso. 

Desvantagem: Protocolo de aplicação muito estrito. Deve ser shaken/mixed vigorosa antes de cada aplicação como os componentes do suplemento desobstruído stratify e separado (o produto não permanece uniformemente misturado nofrasco)!Negligência se não pode severamente corrupt o contrapeso de Ca/Alk e fazer um sistema do problema uniforme mais mau. 

Requer que um sistema esteja no contrapeso ANTES do suplemento começa. As mudanças grandes da água são necessárias em sistemas do problema (para restaurar contrapeso) antes que os suplementos two-part puderem continuaro trabalho de metering o CA e Alk. 

Categorically é o suplemento a longo prazo o mais caro do CA e Alk 

Soda De Baking: o ingrediente culinary comum, bicarbonato de sodium, é usado frequentemente e abusado método de aumentar o pH/alkalinity de um sistema do aquário. Unsupported, entretanto, é somente temporariamente eficaz e é aplicado mal fàcilmente (spiking e forçando o sistema). Embora seja o único componente o maior dentro "seabuffers comerciais", não se recomenda para aquarists ocasionais como uma sola suplemento quando as opções mais seguras e mais eficazes esboçadas acima forem disponível. 

Tri-amortecedores ("Seabuffers"): Embora não uma fonte de confiança do cálcio, comercial os "seabuffers" são veículos tradicionais para dosing e suportar o pH adequado e alkalinity no aquário. Os tipos diferentes têm variações em suas receitas, mas a maioria são compreendidos fundamental do bicarbonato,carbonato e pouco borato. Alguns suplementos embellished podem incluir o óxido de cálcio,magnésio sulfate e outros ingredientes desejáveis. Categorically, eles não unreasonably caro dose o prazo e os seja razoavelmente de confiança. Aquarists usando tais os suplementos, entretanto, necessitarão medir tanto quanto aqualidade de água ou o mais do que alguma estratégia do suplemento. Hydroxide de cálcio ("kalkwasser") empregado com uma cama profunda da areia ou um reator do cálcio podem frequentemente eliminar a necessidade para o uso dos seabuffers. São uma maneira eficaz, mas tedious e time-consuming a suplemento pH/Alk. 

Cálcio Orgânico (Cálcio glu****te): Este suplemento ao cálcio é uma exceção aos avisos acima sobre os perigos "de produtos do cálcio líquido". O cálcio sugar-based é a fonte essencialmente segura do cálcio, mas não demonstrou claramente o seu efficacy para o crescimento coral. Tem, entretanto, mostrado a extremamente acelere o crescimento da espécie coralline desejável das algas. Como esta'n, recomenda-se como um suplemento a um método preliminar para dosing o cálcio. 

Em resumo, e para o benefício de velocidade-leitores distracted, mantenha o cálcio em níveis entre 350 e 450 ppm CA, e alkalinity entre o dKH 8-12 without sempre descansando ambos simultaneamente na extremidade a mais elevadade sua escala. Hydroxide de cálcio ("kalkwasser") dosed corretamente no concert com uma cama profunda da areia (10cm + açúcar o aragonite fino) ou um reator do cálcio renderão a maioriade benefícios quando suplementando o cálcio e o alkalinity. Conduzindo a lhe ao seguinte abra a porta para chemistry avançado do recife, eu recomendo também manter níveis do magnésio em aproximadamente 3 vezes o nível do cálcio (magnésio de ~1200ppm). Para aqueles nao inclinados para complicar seu passa tempo com estudos avançados da dinâmica do seawater, o descanso assegurou que as mudanças parciais regulares daágua servirão a seu sistema bem a dilua e refresque a qualidade de água. 

No admiration compartilhado do mar... Anthony Calfo. 


Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------

